# Neostrada i ZXDSL

## vutives

Niedawno otrzymałem zestaw neostrady (niestety brak alternatyw) z modemem ZTE ZXDSL 852.  Postępowałem zgodnie z tym poradnikiem. Dochodzę do momentu gdy trzeba podłączyć modem i tu pojawia się problem. Lsusb wykrywa go jako SGS Microelectronics (jakoś tak, już nie pamiętam, ale to chyba nie ma większego znaczenia), ale diody się nie świecą.  Konfigurację jądra przeprowadziłem jak w poradniku. Jedyne się różniło to w "Generic Driver Options" nie było firmware loading support, tylko jakiś inny firmware support zaznaczony jako --- (sorry, że tak ogólnikowo ale nie pamiętam, a teraz za bardzo nie mam jak sprawdzić). Jeśli to okaże siępomocne, to nie zmieniałem cxacru.c, ponieważ ten wpis już tam był. Dzieci neo - pomóżcie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mistix

Ja z modemem thomsona (speedtouch 330) też taki problem i okazało się, że miałem wkompilowane w jądro uhci, ohci i ehci. Rozwiązaniem było zaznaczenie albo uhci (mam płytę na chipsecie VIA) być może tobie też pomoże. Wiem, że to zupełnie inny modem, ale spróbuj, a nóż widelec pomoże.

----------

## vutives

Zostawiłem tylko uhci (odpowiedni dla mojego sprzętu) ale sytuacja dalej bez zmian...

----------

## Belliash

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Zostawiłem tylko uhci (odpowiedni dla mojego sprzętu) ale sytuacja dalej bez zmian...

 

dlatego ja wszystko do USB itd... mam jako moduly pokompilowane ;P

----------

## mistix

A firmware udało się może załadować ? A pokaż jakieś logosy po podłączeniu tego modemu dmesg etc.

----------

## vutives

Firmware właśnie nie udaje się załadować. Po podłączeniu wynik lsmod wygląda tak:

```
vutives # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                45136  0

snd_seq_device          9996  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38560  0

snd_mixer_oss          17152  1 snd_pcm_oss

radeon                112032  2

drm                    68244  3 radeon

lp                     12548  0

i810_audio             33428  0

ac97_codec             18572  1 i810_audio

snd_intel8x0           30492  0

snd_ac97_codec         91168  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6144  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                65028  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20612  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43236  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10080  2 i810_audio,snd

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

parport_pc             26660  1

parport                34632  2 lp,parport_pc

intel_agp              23964  1

agpgart                29260  2 drm,intel_agp

```

Ręczne załadowanie modułu cxacru też nie wnosi zmian.

Dmesg:

```
vutives@localhost ~ $ dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

```

lsusb:

```
localhost vutives # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0483:0138 SGS Thomson Microelectronics

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

 Dodam, że hotplug jest uruchomiony. Konfig kernela znajdziecie tutaj (sorry za marny serv ale nie miałem nic lepszego pod ręką).

----------

## mistix

No szczerze to nie widzę nigdzie byś miał załadowany ten moduł. 

```
modprobe cxacru 
```

 a później pokaż 

```
dmesg | grep cxacru
```

 nie zapomnij o firmwarze http://ftp.linux.it/pub/People/md/warez/cxacru-fw.bin.gz A kernela nie sprawdzałem bo rapidshare jest takie lipne, że hej ....

----------

## vutives

```
 

localhost vutives # modprobe cxacru

localhost vutives # dmesg | grep cxacru

usbcore: registered new interface driver cxacru

```

Firmware cxacru-fw.bin jest w /lib/firmware. Może jeszczę zamieszczę fragment pliku cxacru.c, o którym mowa w poradniku, który podlinkowałem na samej górze:

```

[ciach]

{

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem (Euphrates project)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcafe),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cafe

   },

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem (Hasbani project)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcb00),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem            */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcb01),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem (Well PTI-800) */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcb02),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem            */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcb06),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Conexant         P = ADSL modem (ZTE ZXDSL 852)      */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0572, 0xcb07),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Olitec            P = ADSL modem version 2      */

      USB_DEVICE(0x08e3, 0x0100),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cafe

   },

   { /* V = Olitec            P = ADSL modem version 3      */

      USB_DEVICE(0x08e3, 0x0102),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Trust/Amigo Technology Co.   P = AMX-CA86U            */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0eb0, 0x3457),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cafe

   },

   { /* V = Zoom            P = 5510            */

      USB_DEVICE(0x1803, 0x5510),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Draytek         P = Vigor 318            */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0675, 0x0200),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Zyxel            P = 630-C1 aka OMNI ADSL USB (Annex A)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0586, 0x330a),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Zyxel            P = 630-C3 aka OMNI ADSL USB (Annex B)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0586, 0x330b),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Aethra            P = Starmodem UM1020         */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0659, 0x0020),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Aztech Systems         P = ? AKA Pirelli AUA-010      */

      USB_DEVICE(0x0509, 0x0812),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Netopia         P = Cayman 3341(Annex A)/3351(Annex B)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x100d, 0xcb01),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   { /* V = Netopia         P = Cayman 3342(Annex A)/3352(Annex B)   */

      USB_DEVICE(0x100d, 0x3342),   .driver_info = (unsigned long) &cxacru_cb00

   },

   {}

}
```

Wszystko zdaje się być ok, ale jednak nie działa.

----------

## mistix

Te stery są be, a ty masz nowszą wersje tego modemu spróbuj tego sterowniki http://p.kalicki.googlepages.com/unicorn-zx-generic.tar.gz Może pomoże

----------

## vutives

Ok. Ten sterownik, który mi podałeś nie chce się skompilować. Robiłem wg pliku INSTALL i jużna poczatku taki error:

```
 

vutives@localhost ~/modem/unicorn-zx $ make modules

for i in unicorn_usb  ; do make -C $i modules MODDIR=/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/$i ; done

/bin/sh: rpm: command not found

make[1]: Wej¶cie do katalogu `/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb'

make CC=cc -C /lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb modules

make[2]: Wej¶cie do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.o

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:7:26: error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.h:16,

                 from /home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:17:

include/linux/usb.h: In function 'usb_register':

include/linux/usb.h:904: error: 'KBUILD_MODNAME' undeclared (first use in this function)

include/linux/usb.h:904: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

include/linux/usb.h:904: error: for each function it appears in.)

In file included from /home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.h:21,

                 from /home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:17:

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/../include/types.h: At top level:

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/../include/types.h:33: error: conflicting types for 'bool'

include/linux/types.h:36: error: previous declaration of 'bool' was here

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'dump_urb':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:182: error: 'struct urb' has no member named 'bandwidth'

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'StartAtmUsXfer':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:439: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:446: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'atm_stop_rcv':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:567: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'atm_start_rcv':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:650: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:656: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'adjust_bandwidth':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:845: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'start_device':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1642: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'term_usb_urb':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1831: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1839: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1846: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1855: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1865: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1876: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1886: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1895: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:1902: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'USB_S_Write':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2264: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2271: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2278: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2293: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'USB_L_Write':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2343: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2348: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2357: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2371: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'USB_S_Read':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2434: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2454: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2468: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2491: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2500: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2510: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2541: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2544: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function 'USB_L_Read':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2608: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2627: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2638: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2662: warning: passing argument 7 of 'fill_isoc_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2671: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_bulk_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2679: warning: passing argument 6 of 'usb_fill_int_urb' from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2709: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:2712: warning: statement with no effect

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_ActivationMode':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3182: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_AlternativeSetting':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3183: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_AutoActivation':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3184: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_DownstreamRate':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3185: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_LoopbackMode':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3186: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_MswDebugLevel':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3187: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_RetryTime':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3188: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_DebugLevel':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3190: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c: In function '__check_ledScenario':

/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.c:3192: warning: return from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb/unicorn_usbdrv.o] Bł±d 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb] Bł±d 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: *** [modules] Bł±d 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/vutives/modem/unicorn-zx/unicorn_usb'

make: *** [modules] Bł±d 2

```

 Dopiero po twojej ostatnie odpowiedzi skapnąłem się, że tamten how-to jest do starszej wersji. Wg tej strony mój modem nie wymaga firmware'u. Trochę się pogubiłem.

----------

## mistix

A jak załadujesz ten moduł to wyskakuje nowe urządzenie sieciowe ? Może uda się połączyć ?

----------

## vutives

Po załadowaniu modułu cxacru wynik ifconfig pozostaje bez zmian, jeśli o to chodzi. Cóż, szukam dalej. Jeszcze popróbuję z neostradowym CD.

----------

